# Chewys



## From The Land Downunder (Apr 27, 2012)

Pippa likes milk sticks for puppies and lamb crumbles but she doesn`t like anything hard to chew, prefers soft.
Can someone advise on what I can offer her please...she is 16 months old.


----------

